# Diabetic survival



## roebuck (Feb 21, 2012)

Does anybody know what I could do about my parents that are diabetics when the time comes and there is no way to get insulin and no doctors to go to.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Adults with diabetes should consult with their doctors and nutrtionists so they understand the diet and exercise recommendations that are right for them. Doctors will sometimes give patients extra samples or prescription amounts to avoid running out of medicine. Thus includes test strips for checking sugar.

Research prickly pear cactus and other natural remedy ideas. Sometimes strictly following the right diet and exercise regimen for you can lessen your need for diabetes medication, allowing you to use a lower dosage.

In case of local emergency, your parents should contact local emergency management officials and notify them of medical needs requiring refrigeration. Some localities keep a list of medical needs and will attempt to provide transportation to or accommodation in a shelter with electricity.

Hope something I've suggested helps.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Hopefully this will help.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f3/herbals-diabetes-when-shtf-7767/

and

About 1/2 way down the page on this link will give you different herbs to try/keep on hand.
http://www.ssrsi.org/Onsite/rusDIABETES.htm


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I have Type II diabetes and it almost killed me before I took it seriously, had a heart attack with an A1C of 14, thats about as diabetic as you can get without having Type I.

I keep 1 years supply of insulin on hand and if we ever loose power for whatever reason, I have a 12 volt Coleman Cooler, a battery and a small solar pannel. The cooler will keep the insulin within the recommended storage temperaure range. Thanks to "SageAdvicefarmgirl", I found that a doctors prescription is not required to buy regular insulin and you can pick it up(Humilin R) at Wally World Pharmacy for $24.00 a bottle.

I have stopped taking the "Pills", while using insulin they are not necessary and they destroy your liver. My doctor told me that I would not be able to control my blood sugar without using both the insulin and oral medication, I guess I proved him wrong.



mdprepper said:


> Hopefully this will help.
> 
> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f3/herbals-diabetes-when-shtf-7767/
> 
> ...


Thank you for looking that link up, some good info in it.

This plan is not perfect but it gives me a year to come up with another solution. I plan to start keeping a 2 years supply of insulin to extend that grace period(most insulin has at least a 2 year shelf life).

In many cases, exercise can work as well as insulin in controlling blood sugar so that should be part of any plan. I now have an A1C under 7(under 7 is into the non diabetic range), a total cholesterol under 100 and have had a complete Cardiac evaluation and it showed my pipes are clear with no signs of Plaques.

I have issues with doctors so I chose to make my own plans for survival with diabetes and I think that it is a pretty good one.


----------



## roebuck (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all the info, just want to weigh my options incase there are is no medical help out there.


----------

